# POLL: should I go back to work?



## MetalBryan (Jul 17, 2020)

Using only the information you have right now, please consider whether or not I should go back to work. If you have time, please include the reasoning behind your vote.


----------



## Barf (Jul 17, 2020)

If you have the means to stay home and be happy then by all means do it.

DC is a hot spot for the plague, no?

Shelter in place and for the love of jeebus, wear a fucking mask if you go out in public.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 17, 2020)

MetalBryan said:


> Using only the information you have right now



Well, you've given absolutely zero information so.. using that.. I would definitely recommend that you


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 17, 2020)

I was thinking about it and I totally feel that you...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 18, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> ‎‎





Brodiesel710 said:


> ‎‎



I'm quoting my favorite part of both these opinions.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 18, 2020)

i guess if you gotta ask, then the answer is No


----------



## ItsAWastelandBaby (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 22, 2020)

Git a job, kid . . .


----------

